# Determining RAM type



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi. I want to upgrade my RAM, but I don't know what type it is. I have PC Wizard 2006 and it says



> General Information :
> ROW-0 (RAS 2, RAS 7) :	256 (Double Bank)
> ROW-1 :	Empty
> ROW-2 :	Empty
> ...


The shops selling memory, that I know of, ask for the speed in MHz, not nanoseconds. Can anyone determine the type I need based on this?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Look up your motherboard model - documentation will show what kind of RAM it supports.

By the way, do you intend to completely replace the RAM in your system or just add to it? If you're adding to it you should look up the RAM (physically look at the information stamped on it) and attempt to find RAM that matches it as close as possible to prevent inter-compatibility problems. RAM with different timings and such can cause problems.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day jcvamp,

To determine the precise type of RAM you have installed, and what type your motherboard is capable of having; go to the link in my signature "Everest™ Home Edition", and follow the instructions to install it [its a free program]; then, navigate to the "Summary" page, and post back the information.


----------



## jcvamp (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't have the documentation for the motherboard. I'll try having a look at the RAM and seeing if I can find the information printed on it, online.

As for the programme 'Everest'. I can't get the download page to load. The status changes to 'Done' with only the top banner loaded.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

jcvamp said:


> I don't have the documentation for the motherboard. I'll try having a look at the RAM and seeing if I can find the information printed on it, online.
> 
> As for the programme 'Everest'. I can't get the download page to load. The status changes to 'Done' with only the top banner loaded.


Try this program

http://www.hwinfo.com :wink:


----------



## fade2green514 (Oct 1, 2006)

the voltage looks like pc100 or pc133 which makes me believe it would be 168-pin ram.
could be some cheaper ddr memory though.. is it a desktop? im assuming? its definitely 168pin or 184-pin. most likely 168-pin though.

as for speed, it doesnt matter all that much. if you've got pc133 and you buy pc100 it should still work... it'll slow the pc133 ram down a bit, but it still wont bottleneck the processor at all which is why it doesnt matter.

cpu-z should tell you everything you need to know though:
www.cpuid.com


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Grab Everest out of my sig and go into Motherboard > SPD. Good information.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You could also go to http://corsair.com/ use the memory configuarator to see what ram it will take


----------

